# Weirdest thing I've ever had happen in the shop



## bubbs (Sep 17, 2012)

Today, I was at the table saw, sizing some 5/4 oak to prep it for the planer. All of a sudden my whole shop is engulfed with sawdust…so thick that I could barely see the table saw. I killed the saw and tried to figure out what the heck was going on. Couldn't see, could barely breathe! Well, the only thing running was the dust collector, so I found the switch and killed the power. Once the dust settled, I discovered that the upper bag on the dust collector had blown off. Evidently, I hadn't tightened it enough last time I dumped the bags (which was about a week ago). Holy cow, what a mess! I've had that collector for 20 years and never had that happen. Spent about 2 hours getting the place cleaned up. Unbelievable how fine the dust was. Anyone else have a strange thing happen in the shop?


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

The stangest thing to ever happen in my shop was…....
I finish a project!!!


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Slicing some olive ash veneers at the moment, sparks coming off the blade, no metal anywhere in the wood…

never saw nuthin like it before.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

ONCE upon a time, I was cutting a sheet of 1/4" plywood on the table saw and I must have decided to make it into a flying saucer, because it took off and flew across the shop. No harm done, except due to the alien abduction, I got some grey hair over night. Does this count?

P.S. I know that kick back is no laughing matter, but it did teach me a lesson that I still remember each time I turn the TS on. Any time I can learn something that quickly is definitely weird for me. ;/


----------



## cdaulton (Aug 23, 2011)

I had the exact same thing happen to me at my last duty station. We had a big industrial three bag unit that sat for several years before I finally installed it so it was missing a couple of clamps. I put the clamps we had on the bag closest to the motor and turned it on (with no other machines running). It worked ok for a few days then the far bag popped off and turned the shop into a dust cloud. I found some long black zip ties and strung a few together to clamp down the remaining two bags. It worked great for a couple of months till the third bag came off again. I redid the zip ties and it held till I left.


----------



## AJswoodshop (Mar 2, 2012)

One time I spilled my shop vac. I could hardly breath, so I ran outside, and waited until the dust settled. Then about 30 min later, I cleaned up the shop.

It was a bad experience, thankfully it was just a shop vac, not a dust collector!


----------



## MR_Cole (Jun 1, 2012)

I was making a cut on my table saw and the big glass doors were open into my backyard and suddenly a huge piece of firewood landed right at the foot of the door with a loud thump. to this day i have no clue where it came from as no one was home.


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

i actually cut a board to the right length the first time.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Just yesterday, reaching 7 ft overhead to pull out a little plastic 
drawer of lock washers, an alligator lizard crawled out of the 
drawer, over my hand and on to the bench.


----------



## bladedust (Mar 12, 2012)

The strangest thing that ever happened to me, by far, is one time one of my cuts actually came out perfectly square….....or was my homemade pressboard square off…..hmmmmm


----------

